# Patrick Swayze lives on in our hearts, especially this little guys;)



## Denise1952 (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, Denise, that brought a smile to my face.  What a good little dancer. Love all the music from that film.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, it's a good movie, it brought back memories of the way families used to go to resorts during Summer.  We never did the fancy ones, but we did go camping a lot  I loved Patrick Swayze, and what a dancer he was Thanks Pam, glad you enjoyed it, denise


----------



## Debby (Nov 4, 2014)

Pretty easy to see what this little fellow is a natural at!  If he doesn't wind up being a professional dancer than I feel sorry for him because he obviously loves it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh I hope so too!  I thought it was so amazing how he could imitate those moves.  That's how anyone starts out, learning the steps of others  I wanted to be a dancer, and definitely didn't follow up, or, have passion enough to just do it


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

You should have followed through Denise. You could have been Fred Astaire's dancing partner.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL, ohhhhhhhhhhh, I'm gonna get you for that Pappy!!


----------



## oldman (Nov 5, 2014)

I had Patrick on my plane and like all celebrities, I would try and sit with them for a few minutes, if they didn't mind. Most celebrities would always seemed to be surprised that the Captain wanted to sit with them. I remember that I had asked him what his favorite part was in any of his movies. He said when he played Johnny in "Dirty Dancing." I was guessing "Ghosts", or "Road House."


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 5, 2014)

That's so neat OM, I bet you met a bunch  I had a gal-friend that was a stewardess, and she said the rest of the crew knew how much she loved Robert Redford, so when he was onboard they made sure she got to meet him, sit and talk a little  She said he wanted to know more about her then talk about himself.  So I guess he enjoyed hearing how she did "endurance" horseback riding


----------



## oldman (Nov 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's so neat OM, I bet you met a bunch  I had a gal-friend that was a stewardess, and she said the rest of the crew knew how much she loved Robert Redford, so when he was onboard they made sure she got to meet him, sit and talk a little  She said he wanted to know more about her then talk about himself.  So I guess he enjoyed hearing how she did "endurance" horseback riding



After I was speaking with him for maybe 3-4 minutes, I was getting up to leave and he told me that I didn't have to run off. I told him that I better get back. My FO (First Officer) is on his first ever flight. His eyes got real big and then I told him that I was just messing with him. He said he wanted to ask me a favor. I said OK, he asked if he could visit the cockpit. He was a pilot himself, so he just wanted to have a look around. It was before 9/11, so I did give him the opportunity to come in to the flight deck. If I am not mistaken, I think he had a crash landing at some point in his career as a pilot.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 5, 2014)

Patrick was one "heck of an actor"! I seen him in Ghost, Dirty Dancing, Road House, Point Break, Next of Kin and Uncommon Valor. Unfortunately his chain-smoking caused him some serious medical problems........that he even admitted to during an interview on tv. Don't remember who was interviewing him, but he looked extremely thin and was smoking a cigarette during the interview. Cigarette smoke could be seen streaming upward from an ash tray. Actually, the only movie I remember him smoking in was Road House. 

RIP, Patrick!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 5, 2014)

oldman said:


> After I was speaking with him for maybe 3-4 minutes, I was getting up to leave and he told me that I didn't have to run off. I told him that I better get back. My FO (First Officer) is on his first ever flight. His eyes got real big and then I told him that I was just messing with him. He said he wanted to ask me a favor. I said OK, he asked if he could visit the cockpit. He was a pilot himself, so he just wanted to have a look around. It was before 9/11, so I did give him the opportunity to come in to the flight deck. If I am not mistaken, I think he had a crash landing at some point in his career as a pilot.



That's so neat, just a regular guy, with a lot of talent


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 5, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Patrick was one "heck of an actor"! I seen him in Ghost, Dirty Dancing, Road House, Point Break, Next of Kin and Uncommon Valor. Unfortunately his chain-smoking caused him some serious medical problems........that he even admitted to during an interview on tv. Don't remember who was interviewing him, but he looked extremely thin and was smoking a cigarette during the interview. Cigarette smoke could be seen streaming upward from an ash tray. Actually, the only movie I remember him smoking in was Road House.
> 
> RIP, Patrick!



I sure didn't know he was a smoker.  Wouldn't have thought he would be with all the action in his movies he had to do.  But anyway, I don't know many folks who know "Next of Kin".  That was an EXCELLENT flic!  Point Break was great too, he stold the show and Keanu was supposed to be the star I didn't realize Uncommon Valor was one he was in, I need to watch that one, thanks CR


----------

